# What Is The Difference Between Guru And God?



## friend (Apr 13, 2009)

The question is very simple. What is the difference between Guru and GOD? 
Please explain.


----------



## gagandeepsingh (Apr 18, 2009)

hey gud question....... according to me this question has answer in only one line.try to understand,   guru is one who can show us just right way how to reach to the  god..... i think u will have got ur answer............:happy::welcome:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 18, 2009)

The GURU is the "LIGHT" that shows the Creator..the GURU gives us the GYAAN to "see" Him.

 Something my Muslim neighbour told me...God is in Heaven !! Heaven is under the feet of Ones Mother !! ???.....Bowing to ones mother.honoring her is akin to being in Gods Heaven.Presence..


----------



## hsnanua (May 13, 2009)

wjkk wjkf,

I disagree God and Guru are the same.... In mool mantar, it is said "ajooni' meaning without a form. So, if guru is a form of God then the mool mantar is not true.

Guru is a 'Bohaith' a ship, a divine soul which has direct connection with God. He sends the message of God to us. Thats why "Gur Bina Mukt nahi".... 

Next question comes, who is a bhagat... A bhagat is lower than a guru because bhagats have only GLIMPSES of God. Not direct link....

wjkk wjkf


----------



## Archived_Member16 (May 13, 2009)

*The True Guru and the Lord Are the  Same:*

guru prmysru eyku hY sB mih  rihAw smwie ]
g*u*r param*ae*sar e*ae*k h*ai* sabh  meh*i* reh*i**aa* sam*aa*e ||
_The Guru and the  Transcendent Lord are one and the same, pervading and permeating amongst  all._

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji 
Siree Raag 
Panna  53_  - Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji


                                           --------------------------------------


gur pwrbRhm eykY hI jwny ]2]
g*u*r  p*aa*rabreham e*ae*k*ai* h*ee* j*aa*n*ae*  ||2||
_one sees the Guru and the Supreme Lord God as one and the same.  ||2||_

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji 
Raag Raamkalee 
Panna 887 - Siri Guru  Granth Sahib Ji_

_*source:* Sikhi to the  max.com_


----------



## C.B.Singh (Jun 16, 2009)

No difference between the two,
GURU GOBIND DOIEN KHARE, KIS KE LAGEH PAHE,
BALHARI GUR APNE, GOBIND DIA MELAIE.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 29, 2009)

As Ik Ong Kaar is omnipresent- in all and everything, then our behaviour based on Gurmat ideals is capable of making us emulate our Gurus,hence our actions and truthful living can make us Godly. Ik Ong Kaar is not any monolithic entity but Creative Energy within all.

So, goodness is the manifestation of Ik Ong Kaar in our Gurus and in all the rest of us.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 30, 2009)

GURU is the GYAAN of Waheguru...the BULB..and the electricity....and two of these together produce LIGHT...


----------

